# Need recommendation for vet in Milledgeville



## nhancedsvt (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that I live in Milledgeville the vet I normally use is over an hour away and I was just seeing if any of you know of a good one here. Thanks for any help!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 18, 2009)

Run over to Gray and see Piedmont Animal Hospital.  Best in the business!  Dr. Hall and Dr. Bean are the inside docs and then you have Dr. Proctor.  She runs the mobile service.  Great People that have sporting animals themselves.

Id drive 100 miles if I had too to see one of them!

Wes


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 18, 2009)

*Vet*

Gordon Animal Clinic in Gordon; Dr. Ivey Dennard; people drive for 100's of miles to use his services; usually a long wait as they do not make appointments.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Dr. Dennard*



revrandyf said:


> Gordon Animal Clinic in Gordon; Dr. Ivey Dennard; people drive for 100's of miles to use his services; usually a long wait as they do not make appointments.



Ditto, He is good and very reasonable. Worth the drive from Milledgeville.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 19, 2009)

Lots of good vets in this area.  I'll second Dennard and Piedmont--use them both.  But my main vet is Sammy McFaddin at Eatonton Veterinary Services.  Great guy!  And he has the best staff of all of them.  Very knowledgable techs and secretaries.  And it won't take you the entire day (I live 3 miles from Dennard.  I like him, but I only use him in a pinch because the wait is sooooo looooong).  There is also a new guy in town.  Heart of Georgia Vet Clinic on 212 just off the 441 by-pass.  Met him once.  Nice guy.  Very reasonbly priced.  He used to work with Dennard.  Check him out.


----------



## Junior77 (Aug 19, 2009)

Heart of Georgia Animal clinic on 22 across from the Walter B Williams ball park. Vet there used to work with Dr. Dennard. He has a nice staff and his waiting area doesn't smell like pee like Dr Dennards. His pricing is just like Dr. Dennards very reasonable. Also the wait time is not bad at all.


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 25, 2009)

Junior77 said:


> Heart of Georgia Animal clinic on 22 across from the Walter B Williams ball park. Vet there used to work with Dr. Dennard. He has a nice staff and his waiting area doesn't smell like pee like Dr Dennards. His pricing is just like Dr. Dennards very reasonable. Also the wait time is not bad at all.



Ditto. On Dr. Dean at Heart of Ga.
I drive over 100 miles to use him.
Dr Dennard in Gray is a good vet, but has no people skills at all.


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 25, 2009)

doc dennard is old school you just have to know how to take him. for what his prices are  i cant complain i had adog get shot huntin the nite after chirstmas he meet me and took care of him and he surived and am huntin him now


----------



## walkerdog2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont use Dennards he has a very bad attitude and very poor people skills. I use the Heart of Ga. on Hwy 22, but if you have a serious problem go to Animal doctors of Gray with Dr.Gadd she is costly, but VERY good 10x 's better than Dennard.


----------



## Eroc33 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like dr dean also but did not have a good experience boarding there he is also the only vet in town that makes emergency calls


----------

